# Dewalt cordless drill size and portalign drill guide.



## DW833 (Mar 31, 2013)

I purchased the portalign drill guide to use with a dewalt cordless drill.
The portalign requires the drill motor to have 3/8 24 thread shaft.
Before taking the cordless chuck off, wanted to verify the shaft size.
But can't find it anywhere including the manual. 
Does anyone know the size or connected a dewalt cordless to the portalign?


----------

